
 Returning '(()) Considered Difficult - nickb
http://cadrlife.blogspot.com/2008/03/returning-considered-difficult.html
======
aston
The Java code mostly looks bad because it's a statically typed language, and
templated/generified code always looks ugly (in part because it's going
directly against the general grain of the language).

If you were content throwing around lists of Objects like back in pre-generics
days, the original code would be pretty readable. Though still not terse.

